# Glutamine or BCAA for Cutting?



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Morning guys.

Which would you say is a more significant supplement for cutting? I start my new cutting regime on Monday.

My supplement stack so far is

Creatine Creapure

Animal Pak

Animal Omega

Dextrose

Whey Protein


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally, I feel BCAAs are more important.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Both! Cheap as chips from mp or bp!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In theory BCAAs, a few studies show that when one group of exercisors diets without BCAAs and another diets with BCAAs and both groups are in an equal calorie deficit, the BCAA group loses a little more fat and the non BCAA group loses a little more muscle. The difference is very small though.

Glutamine is a good supp for digestive and immune health, but won't have the same degree of anticatabolic effect as BCAAs.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

As Bcca are energy in a tablet they will prevent a body from cutting, if you consume them without cardio, they will kick the metabolic system into life AM and add fat but with cardio will allow the body to burn fat, all this exclusive of other dietary items and bcca absorption rates

Glutamine has nowt to do with cutting process and will not wake the metabolic system in the morning to significant degree


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A study, admittedly not on bodybuilders, that suggests BCAAs may help lose fat and maintain performance whilst cutting - https://www.thieme-connect.com/ejournals/abstract/sportsmed/doi/10.1055/s-2007-972594


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> A study, admittedly not on bodybuilders, that suggests BCAAs may help lose fat and maintain performance whilst cutting - https://www.thieme-connect.com/ejournals/abstract/sportsmed/doi/10.1055/s-2007-972594


Nice link, BCAAs get my vote. I'm writing an article that features Glutamine and its uses, so I'll post it up when it's done.


----------

